# breading questions



## golub (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi !

start with two different pairs of pigeons, couples should split when it comes to breeding time, or they may all be together at that Time.
I ask this because I'm not sure if I will make different pairs of each other problems.

regards.


----------



## DAK1 (Jan 24, 2010)

if I understood your question correctly you have 2 pairs of birds that are breeding Yes then can all stay together as long as they each have a nesting box


----------



## golub (Feb 24, 2012)

ok, thank you


----------

